# Uber, see your 1 star and i raise you 1 star



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Had a client from hell a few nights a go, at end of trip we 1 stared each other right in the car, my rating did not take big hit, it's actually up 0.01, so I just 1 bad rating can't really hurt you.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Had a client from hell a few nights a go, at end of trip we 1 stared each other right in the car, my rating did not take big hit, it's actually up 0.01, so I just 1 bad rating can't really hurt you.


Long as it's not followed up with a complaint to Uber you are good to go. I would recommend sending a problem passenger report if it's warranted. Also will at least prompt Uber that you complained first.

But hey...Uber on.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Long as it's not followed up with a complaint to Uber you are good to go. I would recommend sending a problem passenger report if it's warranted. Also will at least prompt Uber that you complained first.
> 
> But hey...Uber on.


I did within 5 minutes of her getting out of my car


----------

